# 372, 422, or 423??



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, I'm looking for some info on these bad boys. Ive been searching etc. 
I've basically narrowed it down to these for a few reasons. First is the size. I need a 47mm since I have 8" wrists I don't wear "small" watches anymore. IMHO doesn't look proportionate to my wrist.
2nd is price. They seem more reasonable than the other 47mm Pam's I could find. 
3rd. I like the ability to change straps easily on the luminor models with lugs.
So with that being said, can someone fill me in on the differences and msrp of all models? I can't find msrp for the 423,422.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Have you tried one of them on yr wrist yet?


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

It's been a long time since I tried a Pam. I haven't been to the AD that sells them by me in a year or so, since I would normally never buy from them.


----------



## Kawfee (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm sure it will fit you perfectly as I have a 7.25" wrist and recently purchased my first PAM 372. Fits beautifully, light and just figuring out what strap to get for it. My AD told me that the 372 comes in a plexi glass, but the 422 comes in the sapphire glass. It's all about preference too, do you like the 2nd hand on the 422? do you want the power reserve on the 423?

I just wanted a simple, classy, sporty look and that's what made me go with the PAM 372. Got the last one at my local AD...so I was super excited...but whatever you decide on, you can't go wrong with either watches...they are a beauty.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

My vote goes to the 422!
PAM-DNA or not, I just can't live w/o seconds (and the COSC certificate that accompanies it). The other killer thing about the 422 is that the power reserve's on the back of the movement... now how cool is that!!! Many of my grail PAMs have "sleeper" power reserves - the 345, 368 & 422 all do b-)

The 372 goes for €7.3K, the 422 for €7.8K and 423 for €7.9K. You probably need the $ figures but at least the Euro ones will give you some relation between the three. The 372 is available now (but I doubt you'll find one on every corner...) and the 422/423 will take some time. September~Nov if you're a VIP otherwise be prepared to wait until Spring... :roll:

Good luck with your decision - you can't go wrong with any of them, they are all |>|>|>

p.s. Do note that the new 47mm series do not come with the quick-change "button" that the other production Luminors use. It can however be easily argued that a screw-bar solution is more reliable, so don't consider this an issue. How long does it take to unscrew a strap anyway... ;-)


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

well, after some searching im not such a big fan of the 372 with the plexiglas. i would much rather have the saphire "crystal". just my prefernce. that being said. i thought i read somewhere that the 422 and 423 both have crystals? 

i do like the second display on the dial as well, 

as for the size, im almost worried that its "too small" for my liking. lol. im not looking for pie plates, just something that matches my build. big wrists, and being tall quantifies how small watches look to me imho..


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

crod said:


> ...i read somewhere that the 422 and 423 both have crystals? ... almost worried that its "too small" for my liking...


Correct, the 422/423 come with sapphire  As I wrote elsewhere, the shape of the plexi "crystal" is very unique and very cool too. Having said that, the classic 1950 "dome" crystal is a look of it's own and for me, defines a PAM... b-)

I don't care how big you are, a 47mm PAM will look great on you, no question about that. However... you (and other gents that have your build) are the few that can actually pull off the revered PAM *341*, aka "Egiziano" ...!!! That has to be one of the coolest modern-day PAMs period. Everyone would love to be able to wear one but at *60mm*... it takes special characteristics to pull it off... like yours, sir :-!

Of course, everyone would love to be able to _find _one... :think:
...everyone would love to be able to _afford_ one if they did find one... :-(


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

There's an Egiziano for sale at a local dealer here in Melbourne, if anyone is chasing one.

Personally, my choice of those 3 would be the 422. Hiddden power reserve and seconds hand give it the advantage for me.


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, first off. TRAVELLLER!!!! I hate u with a passion.lol. I never knew that watch existed, and then to find out I'll most likely never Be able to own one! That is probably my first actual grail watch. I'm in love. 

Gushing aside, I'm really digging the 422. I went and read the specs on it


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

crod said:


> ...That is probably my first actual grail watch ... really digging the 422.


We all have our "holy grail" and this one could very likely be yours ;-) I bet though that the 422 will keep you more than satisfied while you now and then think of the 341...


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

i finally tried on a 372 today. i love the size, but i need the 422. small seconds and saphire case.
the only thing which im not to bent out of shape on is the baby straps. my 8" wrists are not suitable for the straps. i was on the second to last hole and not enough left over to use the keepers...

that being said. anyone know how long of a strap i would most likely need? in mm?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

crod said:


> ...my 8" wrists are not suitable for the straps...


One of my favorite aftermarket strap-makers, Rich of Toshi straps has a Measurement Suggestions' page. He suggests a 135/80 strap for up to 8", *140/85 for +8"*. In comparison, I like "baby straps" just fine, having a 6 3/4" wrist and I ordered mine in 125/75 :-d He adds six holes by default but he will do more upon request. I think many strap makers will work with you, so talk to your favorite strap maker. If you don't have one, take the time to go through this list.

My tips (EU only, tired of dealing with Customs)
ABP ($) / Dangerous9 / Landa / Paci ($) / Simona (DiStefano) / Toshi's
Outside of EU, Ted Su's ammo straps rock. Wotancraft is not to be passed up either... b-)

Edit: just measured my 44mm's OEM leather & rubber straps and both came in at *115/75*, so if it's the same for the 47mm cases, I can see how you had trouble with the 372's OEM strap(s)...


----------



## crod (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet. So far I'm a big fan of his straps and I love the wotancraft.
I like toshis fit guide


----------

